# FAQ 11.2 broken link to X11 Configuration



## user00 (Jun 24, 2021)

At https://docs.freebsd.org/faq/x.html the link to https://docs.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html is broken. It used to work. Could you please restore the correct link?

Thank you!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 25, 2021)

Maybe this,








						Chapter 5. The X Window System
					

This chapter describes how to install and configure Xorg on FreeBSD, which provides the open source X Window System used to provide a graphical environment




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2021)

user00 said:


> At https://docs.freebsd.org/faq/x.html the link to https://docs.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html is broken. It used to work. Could you please restore the correct link?


We only maintain the forums actually. In any case, you're looking at old links. 

This is the updated FAQ: https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/faq/ (Chapter 11 has the correct link)
And the correct link to the handbook: https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 25, 2021)

What is the official place to report broken links in the current handbook ?


----------



## user00 (Jun 25, 2021)

SirDice said:


> We only maintain the forums actually. In any case, you're looking at old links.


They are current for my FreeBSD version. And I do not see a version signature in the FAQ URL, so I am not sure what you mean by "old links". Please elaborate.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2021)

user00 said:


> They are current for my FreeBSD version.


The handbook and FAQ are constantly updated and not tied to specific FreeBSD versions.


----------



## user00 (Jun 27, 2021)

SirDice said:


> In any case, you're looking at old links.





SirDice said:


> The handbook and FAQ are constantly updated and not tied to specific FreeBSD versions.


You contradict yourself, do you not?


----------



## jmos (Jun 27, 2021)

user00 said:


> You contradict yourself, do you not?


URLs can change, outdated versions can be stored. For the actual handbook just use the up to date link on the website: www.freebsd.org -> Documentation -> Handbook; Future versions can be published elsewhere.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 27, 2021)

*Generally*

Things can be horribly confusing.



user00 said:


> … I do not see a version signature in the FAQ URL, …



True. 

It's necessary to step *away* from the outdated page <https://docs.freebsd.org/faq/x.html> to discover that current and previous pages are outdated. <https://docs.freebsd.org/faq/> there's a revision code and date at the head of the page but nothing to indicate that documentation in this area is outdated (in this case, for past releases).

Discovery, of things being outdated, hinges upon people being _in the know_; knowledge such as *up-to-date pages often have no revision code* (in other words: it's sometimes necessary to construe the absence of information as an essential clue).

On the other hand, <https://docs.freebsd.org/faq/x.html> is an example of an *outdated* page that has neither a revision code, nor a date. 

<https://docs.freebsd.org/doc/README.txt> describes <https://docs.freebsd.org/doc/> as _Past Releases Documentation_ but it seems that not all such documentation is properly filed. There's also a link to this: 

<https://www.freebsd.org/docs.html>
– which is useful if you want a *sidebar* view of documentation-related links.

<https://www.freebsd.org/> leads to <https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/faq/>, which has no revision code, and a range of years (1995-2021) for copyright but no revision date.

And so on. Watch your step, ladies and gentlemen 





_View: https://youtu.be/NwyiyO2Sp6Y?t=63_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 27, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> What is the official place to report broken links in the current handbook ?








						FreeBSD Bugzilla Main Page
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




For documentation, you may be asked to provide a patch file.


----------

